# günstigste übersetzung beim 26" trialbike



## jake (23. Oktober 2007)

hab nen neuen rahmen und wollte übersetzungstechnisch nicht die teile von meinem alten bike benutzen, weil ich gemerkt hab das das nich das gelbe vom ei war. (vorn mittleres blatt - hinten 9fach mtb kranz) naja am anfang macht man fehler  was sind denn so eure bevorzugten varianten an blatt, kranz und schaltwerk

danke schonmal


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Oktober 2007)

Vorne 22 und hinten 18 bzw. bei Frontfreilauf: vorne 18 und hinten 14/15.
Mit Schaltwerken habe ich keine Erfahrung,fahre einen Selbstbau-Singlespeed-Kettenspanner.
Wenn du Singlespeed fahren mÃ¶chtest,und eine breite Kette fahren mÃ¶chtest,kannst du ein vorhandenes Schaltwerk mit Unterlegscheiben zu einem Kettenspanner umfunktionieren,der auch breite Ketten aufnimmt.



GruÃ
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (23. Oktober 2007)

18:15 oder 18:16


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Oktober 2007)

18:16 ist aber nach meiner Erfahrung extrem leicht bei 26"?Naja,alles Geschmacksache,am besten alles mal probieren was dir so behagt!


----------



## pornorider (24. Oktober 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Vorne 22 und hinten 18




dito


----------



## noob-rider (24. Oktober 2007)

ja 22:18 ist eine sehr feine sache fahre ich neuerdings auch.
nur empfehlenswert


----------



## KAMIkazerider (24. Oktober 2007)

Bin ich outsider nur weil ich 22-16 fahre?


----------



## robs (24. Oktober 2007)

Und ich, weil ich 22:19 fahre.  Da ich aber nun dickere Beine habe, werde ich wohl bald ein 18er King-Ritzel besorgen.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (24. Oktober 2007)

22:19 und 20:17 sind meine Lieblingsübersetzungen...

18:16 ist mir zu weich, 18:15 ist gut, 22:18 ist mir zu hart


----------



## pornorider (24. Oktober 2007)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> Bin ich outsider nur weil ich 22-16 fahre?



hmmm bin ich auch gefahren ich persönlich finde den unterschied enorm ...probier doch mal 18 aus


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Oktober 2007)

Gerade mit 18:16 bin ich bei Tretern enorm an meine Grenzen gekommen,jetzt mit 18:14 ist es perfekt.
Muss aber jeder selbst mal testen.
Vlt kÃ¶nne man ja mal so eine Liste erstellen was wem mit welcher Ãbersetzung besser gelingt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (24. Oktober 2007)

das kommt sicher auf die kraft des fahrers an, wenn du viel schmalz in den beinen hast, kannste mit ner großen übersetzung sicher mehr reißen!


----------



## 2ndUser (25. Oktober 2007)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> das kommt sicher auf die kraft des fahrers an, wenn du viel schmalz in den beinen hast, kannste mit ner großen übersetzung sicher mehr reißen!



seh ich genauso,
ich fahr 18:14 

mfg

Collapse


----------



## roborider (26. Oktober 2007)

22:17 ... bei mir geht damit Sidehop besser, der Rest ist gleich


----------



## jake (27. Oktober 2007)

dank euch erstmal für die antworten. hab jetzt vorn 22 und hinten nen rennradblock bei dem ich wohl 17 + 19 probieren werd. das ganze noch mit schaltwerk. werd ich vielleicht mal ändern wenn ich weiss was mir passt


----------

